# Rendering beef fat



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello All!

I have 70 pounds of beef fat to render. I did my first batch and it smells "beefy" (well duh!) This is fine for the stuff I will be using for cooking, but I would like to make lotion bars with some and would prefer not to smell like a pot roast. Is there anything I can do to reduce the smell? This is my first time rendering and would appreciate any feedback or suggestions. Thank you!


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

I've extracted bacon grease with boiling water to remove the salt/bacon flavor. I just did quart batches, but I suppose you could go larger-scale with a 5 gallon bucket if it has a water-tight lid.

Basicly, I heated the fat then added near boiling water to it. After immusifying it, I turned the jars upside down and let the fat solidify. The fat floats on top of the water, so once you turn the container upright again, the water is on the top and is easy to pour off.

At what scale you can do this may be limited to how large a container you can shake till the oil and water are mixed together, but I think that would work for you for at least small-scale extractions. Maybe you can whip the two together with a paint mixer, then attach the lid and turn it upside down.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks MichaelK ! I did reheat it in a big pot with some water, but it was still beefy. Maybe blending it more/better will make a difference. I will give it a shot and let you know how it works.


----------



## Pokletu (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry, not much to contribute, but curious...

What's rendering??


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Pokletu, rendering is simply cooking the raw fat down to a liquid. The water will separate out or cook off, leaving you with lard. Makes the best fried potatoes ever!


----------



## PalmettoBoy (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey DFF,

I love rendered fat for the great taste it gives when I use it in my cooking. I _never_ use the packaged stuff on the market shelves any more as it is full of trans-fats, so I have had to get into making it myself. There is nothing like home rendered beef tallow/lard to make the very best Yorkshire Pudding!

What method of rendering did you use? It is so very easy to take the fat to a cooking or frying heat using the dry method - even over a very low heat setting. That higher temperature will also give your lard a non-white color and depending on how brown the cracklings get, impart a beefy/porky flavor or even a burned flavor to the product. Also, it is important to cut away all meat which would also possibly give your lard that beefy taste as well as tremendously reducing its shelf life. I have switched to wet rendering which ensures more temperature control and requires less attention from me.

If you prefer dry rendering, you may want to try using a slow cooker/crock pot on its lowest setting or putting your rendering vessel in the oven below 200 degrees. It is not necessary to cook out the water. Cooking out the water requires temps above 212 and will cook the proteins in the fat. However at these temps you are still well below frying temps which may be good enough for your taste. Fat begins to render around 100 degrees so if you can do it, a temp between 120 and 135 is good. It is however a slloooowww process at those temps.

I played around at those temps but it was harder than just bringing the water to a very low boil/simmer and the result was not worth the extra attention. I would recommend a slow cooker with just enough water to cover your fat and as low a temperature as the cooker will give you. If you find the results satisfactory, great. If not, try using a lower temp in your oven with the pot covered to keep in the water. The stove will work with a flame protector but the oven is just easier. After you see most of the fat rendered out of the greaves, strain through cheesecloth or even flour sack and refrigerate. In an hour or two you should have a disc of beautiful white lard setting on top of whatever water was there.

Good luck!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you for the reply Palmetto!

I used the dry method, and didn't really bother cutting the bits of meat off -- It came from a grass fed organic steer that was butchered at a local shop. There was not much, but there was some. I just ran it through my meat grinder and cooked it on the stove top on my small burner, watched it like a hawk  I am going to try the wet method on my next batch and make sure to remove all the bits of meat.

People look at me funny when I mention rendering, let alone cooking with lard (gasp!) but I love the stuff. I struggle with skin issues (severe psoriasis) and have found adding some lard to my home made lotion bars really helps my skin. Folks just don't know what they are missing out on....

I have never tried Yorkshire Pudding.....might just have to give it a go 

I have 3 sheep that I need to get into the freezer in the next month or so, have you ever rendered sheep fat? I'm curious as to how it will taste.

I will let you know how my next batch goes. Have a great day!


----------



## PalmettoBoy (Apr 1, 2016)

I have zero experience with lamb or sheep fat so I will be waiting to hear how it goes. I love to eat lamb and love the taste of the fat on the meat, but that is a good thing. I think it might make a great lard to fry french fries in! Good luck!

I am with you on loving lard. My humble research suggests it is far better for you than any of the dieticians are ready to admit. Our bodies have evolved to run on fat as its primary source of fuel - not carbs. That much is fairly well understood in science.


----------

